# Gaslow Refillable LPG Cylinders



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I am thinking about fitting the refillable Gaslow system to my motorhome. So that I can refill my gas clylinders at fuel stations while I am touring the continent, This would make life much easier rather than messing about with different clylinders and regulators. I have heard that the LPG association do not approve them and they can't be refilled at Calor Gas centres.
Anyone any experience of this system?

Bill


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

you get a filler connection with it & you can then fill up at lpg filling stations; adaptors are available for french & other connections. I'm having one fitted next week - they sold out apparently at the p'boro show!


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike,
I talked to Gaslow today and they said that they had sold out.
I understand about the filling system thats what attracted me to it. Mike did you get a good deal on it? they have quoted me £316.00 and like everyone else I like to wheel and deal.
Let me know how you get on with it. I have PM you my email address.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

*Reffilable Bottles*

Have just fitted the Gaslow system to my van,a Autosleepers Executive.
A single bottle system,its a doddle to fit and you can add another bottle at a later date if need be, and that is easyer still.
1 reffilable bottle £75
Filling kit £50
French/Italian fill adapter £15.25
Total £140-25
Plus 70mm Hole saw from B&Q to drill the hole forthe filler


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Hi Harry, I had thought about fitting it myself but I do not know how it would affect my warranty on the van.

Bill


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

*Reffilables*

I thought the same but,at the end of the day I would only have to fit a new gas locker door. The saving you make on fitting it yourself would pay for the new door.
Have just been to fill mine up from empty,£5.25 big savings and now only need to carry the one bottle.
Harry


----------



## 92387 (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow refillable cylinders*

Hi just to let you know that we have a brand new stock of filled gaslow cylinders available. We were overwhelmded at the Peterborough show and completely sold out by Sat afternoon. We install systems at our workshop in Leicestershire and charge £60.00 for an installation it takes about one and a half hours to fit and our prices for parts our the same as Gaslow.

Jackie
Leisure Gas Services
Gaslow Installation Engineers


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jackie,

I am glad you had a good show. I am thinking of getting mine converted before I go off for four months in Sept. I was a little worried about what the LPG Association is saying to Calor Gas about the system. I will keep your details to hand and I will get in touch nearer the time. If in the mean time you have any really good deals before then get in touch!!

Many thanks 

Bill


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jack40

Thanks for the help at the show.
To anyone else interested these people changed a faulty gauge for me at the show despite me purchasing my kit direct from gaslow and no charge.
RECOMMENDED. :lol:


----------



## Curlygr (Jul 19, 2009)

Have had Gaslow for quite a number of years and I believe if you tour the continent for quite a while of all the gissmos you can put on a camper this would be my first, just returned from Greece and had no problem with refilling so have now refilled from Knordkap to Monemvisia.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As CurltGR says, had it for years, no problem filling. Speak to your dealer, it should not interfere with your warranty. I recommend you do not fit the filler in the locker door as you run the risk of damaging the hose with regular opening and closing. Also recommend you not put the filler inside the gas locker as you would have to have it open when filling, many filling stations supplying gas do not know the regulations and while Gaslow is fully approved filling cylinders in general is not, they may get confused if they see what you are doing and refuse you service. 

I have brought my Gaslow with me changing vans twice just leaving the filler cap in place and buying a new one. Obviously you need to leave a note to say the system has gone so the next buyer will not try to fill it. I left a note and stuck some blue tac in it to make it clear. 

It is very easy to fit yourself although you should have it pressure tested for leaks. I do that with Fairy liquid which is not quite as it should be, Alan.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Curlygr, that was some search, 4 1/2 yrs old this thread  .


----------



## AeroMinx (Sep 14, 2007)

Gaslow is great, had one cylinder fitted from new with a back up small Calor. Never had any queries filling up in UK ,France or Spain but adaptors are needed to fit French / Spanish pumps. No more lugging heavy cylinders, no need to wait for empty cylinder to refill just top up when getting diesel.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Once you've paid for it, the Gaslow system has no drawbacks as far I'm concerned - just pure convenience and low refill costs all the way!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

*GAslow Refillable LPG Clylinders*

Hi Bill,

I have had a single 10kg cylinder setup for two years and am very happy with it. It saves having to lug heavy cylinders when refilling.

I purchased the bracket to mount my filler inside the gas locker and have never had any difficulty when filling, I even once filled at a Calor depot and no objections were raised.

I purchased the stainless steel hose to minimise the risk of oil affecting my Dometic fridge and to date I have not had any problems.

I also purchased the two adapters and have been able to fill up in France, Italy, Germany, Ireland and UK.

My cylinder is the older type without the integral gauge and it is a bit more uncertain when I need to refill but I have not run out yet. I have the older type gauge but it is not very accurate. I believe the newer cylinder with gauge is better but I was not prepared to pay the £50 quoted price for an upgrade.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just to say there are other suppliers than Gaslow.
We used www.autogastanks.co.uk and were very pleased with the result. Bit cheaper too. :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## Curlygr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi on the note of fitting the filler device on the door you have the option of an extended hose which does not create a problem on door opening which is only done when needing gas to turn off the bottles which is not very often as I have 2x14kg bottles holding 45 litres of gas and also the filler device requires a 70mm hole and I replaced this with a 70mm circular vent for £1 so no need to purchase a new costly filler.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Curlygr said:


> Hi on the note of fitting the filler device on the door you have the option of an extended hose which does not create a problem on door opening which is only done when needing gas to turn off the bottles which is not very often as I have 2x14kg bottles holding 45 litres of gas and also the filler device requires a 70mm hole and I replaced this with a 70mm circular vent for £1 so no need to purchase a new costly filler.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Curlygr

I suggest you read page 2 of the gaslow document here which say not to attach to the door.

Derek


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

camper69 said:


> Curlygr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi on the note of fitting the filler device on the door you have the option of an extended hose which does not create a problem on door opening which is only done when needing gas to turn off the bottles which is not very often as I have 2x14kg bottles holding 45 litres of gas and also the filler device requires a 70mm hole and I replaced this with a 70mm circular vent for £1 so no need to purchase a new costly filler.
> ...


Yes, I would certainly agree with those sentiments, flexing the hose especially if using the stainless steel ones is not a great idea. As for the system, I've had ours for several years and find it great, never had any problem filling and my filler is behind the door for security reasons. The only place abroad where there aren't many filling stations is Spain.

Wobby


----------

